# Happy New Year



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Happy New Year to all my Cub friends and to all interested in IH equipment. May the New Year bring you all Peace, Joy, Happiness and Prosperity!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Back at you my friend*

Happy New Year to you and your family:friends: 
Jody


----------

